# sauger rig?



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Whats the best sauger set up from the bank? what size hooks do you use? what size weight? i have never ben sauger fishing but wanting to.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

cali2ohio said:


> Whats the best sauger set up from the bank? what size hooks do you use? what size weight? i have never ben sauger fishing but wanting to.


Hello cal,
I see your from East Cinci area? Nobody down there answered?
If so, you have the Little Miami & the East Fork junction?
There should be some awesome eye fishing around there,,,, every little feeder creek should have eyes in them this time of year,,, they'll be hitting jigs and bait just before dark.
We usually use 1/4-3/8oz jigs with #1 or 1/0 hooks will work. Heavy river flow sometimes calls for 1/2oz jigs with up to 3/0 hooks and a larger 4" or 5" twister tail.
Yesterday, I did well by using an 3/8oz egg slip sinker on my main line. Then I tie on a barrel swivel,,,, then an 8"-12" leader with a flourescent red, orange or green floating jig. ADD the largest fathead minnie you can get.
This (colorado) rig sure prevents a lot of snags in the rocky areas, where the 'eyes' hang out!

You should direct your questions in the Southern/ South-east forums?
I'm sure the OGF guys down there will 'take you to the spot'
Good Luck


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You can find a lot of info in the walleye /saugeye forum too: Doboy invented that rig but us boys at Greenup dam call it a carolina rig


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Sometimes when they are biting light i like to use a three way with a 8" leader with a 1/4oz drop shot then a 12"-15" leader with a hook and like doughboy said the biggest flathead minnow you can get a hold of. Good luck, Goose.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

I normally use a jig between 1/8-1/4 oz. with a 3'' twister tail but this can change according to water conditions and use lighter for still water and heavier for moving water and to get distance if they are far out.Use as light as possible to get the rig to bump the bottom every now and then and don't worry about the jig drifting a little.8-10 lb. mono or a mono leader if using braid.


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

i used to use swivels for the 3 way rig but dont bother anymore... just tie your lead on the bottom of the line, then go up about 18 inches make a loop
of about 12" by doubling the line then tie an overhand knot, then make another knot about an inch below the first (the two knots will keep the loop from slipping)
then pinch the end of the loop and slide it thru the eye of a number 2 light wire hook and and around the barb. some times i will add another hook 18 inches above the first (on the main line) for a two hook rig. when doing this you lower the strength of the mono so i use minimum of 10 lb test, which is plenty for sauger. as for the weight of the sinker, that depends on the river current, below mehldal i have used everthing from a 1/4 oz to 2 oz weight. as for bait if you can get river shiners they are the best but trapping is hit and miss shad are good to if you can net them if i am buying minnows i prefer a medium size.. if you are going to use jigs i like 1/8 to a 1/4 round head jig with either a 3 inch curly tail or a shad body color varies from day to day with sauger but chartruese and white are main stays


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

my fav. way is to take a 2oz no roll sinker tie it on the bottom of line about a 1ft above the sinker make about 4in. loop in line tie 3knots slip on a #1 hook at end of loop then put anouther loop in line up aout 15in above the first creekchubs and creek shiners some call them silversides is my fav bait


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

its really great seeing the different rigs everyones that responded uses. really neat.

3 rigs i use:

1/4 - 1/2 oz jighead with homemade stinger hooks size 8 trebles, 3" twister tails, or paddle tails, sometimes tipped with chubs or 2" piece of crawler 

blade baits. 

carolina rig. 3/8 - 1 oz walking sinker or lindy bottom bouncers, 18" leader to a suspending jerk bait, rapala husky jerk, smithwich rouge, or bomber long a's.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Daveo76 said:


> You can find a lot of info in the walleye /saugeye forum too: Doboy invented that rig but us boys at Greenup dam call it a carolina rig


OOOPS! LMAO! I can't believe I said Colorado,,,, That's funny!
I'm REALLY getting old!

Thanks Dave ( betcha got a good laugh out of that one???)


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

fishercreekrick said:


> my fav. way is to take a 2oz no roll sinker tie it on the bottom of line about a 1ft above the sinker make about 4in. loop in line tie 3knots slip on a #1 hook at end of loop then put anouther loop in line up aout 15in above the first creekchubs and creek shiners some call them silversides is my fav bait


Yep, Exactly, me too Rick,,, usually I'll do that on my #2 tight-line pole. Kinda like a stacker crappie rig with a heavy no-roll on the bottom. 
But it hasn't been producing.
Lately, I'll get three times as many hits & connects if I use the slip weight,,, drag a foot and stop routine. Don't know why. Muddy water and the 'thumping' sound, I guess.


----------

